# Happy 1st Birthday to my Spike!!



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

Today is our birthday's!! I wasn't sure when Spike was born as I got him from a pet store.. but he was estimated to be 3-4 months when I bought him in January.. so, I picked today, October 1st which is my birthday, as his birthday..this morning I gave him 5 juicy mealworms, and a lil nose kiss! I'm sure he'll be looking at me for more worms later on lol! :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww HAPPY BIRTHDAY too both of you!!! :mrgreen: i hope your day is filled with lots of fun and joy!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy birthday!!!!! I hope you enjoy your time with your special friend!


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Have agreat birthday, the two of you! lol


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy birthday


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birfday Spike! Hope you get lotsa mealies!

-Inky


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone  Spike got lots of lovins and mealies today.. I think his total was 8 for the day.. he gobbles them up so quickly, and then looks at me with his cute little face as if to say 'More please!!' so its hard to resist!


----------

